#  Ernährung >   Der morgentliche Kaffee >

## StarBuG

Hmmmmmmmmmmm 
Also ich freue mich jeden Morgen auf meinen Kaffee  :d_smily_tooth:  
Ich hab so eine Mokka-Kanne, die man direkt auf den Herd stellt, und rein mache ich feinsten Espresso (nicht mehr mit X hihi). 
Dann fettarme Milch in ein Glas, kurz Milchschäumer rein und bischen Schaum schlagen und dann LECKER LECKER Latte Macchiato 
Trinkt ihr morgens Kaffee?
Was trinkt ihr für welchen? 
Micha

----------


## Herbstwind

Ich brauche jeden Morgen meinen Kaffee. Brauch ich für den Kreislauf. Ich trinke einen magenschonenden Kaffee.

----------


## phantom

Also ich trinke morgens keinen Kaffee, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich generell warme Getränke meide (wenn ich Tee trinken muss, lass ich den auhc immer abkühlen).
Der Geschmack selber berauscht mich auch nicht soo und die Wirkung ebenfalls nicht.
Dann lieber ne Coffeintab (wers braucht), ne Schüssel Haferflocken mit bisschen Rapsöl und nen Glas Milch.
Bin ich optimal für den Tag vorbereitet

----------


## Herbstwind

Kann es sein, dass das Koffein die Bronchien erweitert?

----------


## phantom

Hauptwirkungen des Koffeins 
Koffein ist weltweit die am häufigsten konsumierte pharmakologisch aktive Substanz. Die Hauptwirkungen des Koffeins sind: 
  * anregend auf das Zentralnervensystem
  * erhöhte Herztätigkeit, Puls steigt
  * erhöhter Blutdruck ** Bronchialerweiterung (Bronchodilatation)*
  * harntreibend (diuretisch)
  * baut Calcium im Körper in geringen Mengen ab
  * regt die Peristaltik des Darmes an

----------


## StarBuG

Ja, aber nur in höheren Dosen. Wegen Theophyllin.
Es gibt da eine Anekdote die unser Chef der Kinderklinik gerne erzählt.
Es gab mal einen französischen Maler (weiß leider nicht mehr den Namen), der hat sein Asthma mit Literweise Kaffee kontrolliert (Theophyllin).
Es gab damals noch keine Asthmamedikamente.
Nebenwirkung war, dass er permanent übererregt war und musste regelmäßig große Mengen Alkohol trinken um schlafen zu können.
Ist dann am Alkoholmissbrauch gestorben. 
Hat also alles Vor- und Nachteile  :Zwinker:

----------


## Herbstwind

Sachen gibt es. ;D

----------


## Herbstwind

Habe niedrigen Blutdruck, dann kann ich mir morgens einen Kaffee leisten.
Calcium müsste ich dann doch mal zu mir nehmen.  :Undecided:

----------


## StarBuG

Es ist mitlerweile nachgewiesen worden, das Calcium bis auf wenige medizinische indikationen völlig Wirkungslos ist.
Hat zumindest mal ein Arzt bei uns gesagt, ob es stimmt weiß ich aber nicht.
Gut für die Zähne ist es auf jeden Fall ;D

----------


## phantom

Ist Calcium nicht generell sehr wichtig, was die Knochendichte und -stärke anbelangt  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calcium...hen_Organismus
wikipedia bestätigt da mein vermeintliches wissen.

----------


## StarBuG

Ja, aber nicht zusätzlich als Nahrungsergänzung.
Wenn man sich normal ernährt, nimmst du eigentlich genug Calcium zu dir. 
Aber wie gesagt bin mir da nicht 100%ig sicher, hab mich nur dunkel an was erinnert, was ein Arzt mal gesagt hat.

----------


## phantom

Achso, ich dachte du meinst Calcium an sich.
Hmm generell wird im Moment glaube ich über die Sinnigkeit von Vitamin- bzw. Mineralsupplementationen diskutiert und der Trend bewegt sich eher gegen die Tabletten, Pulver und Liquids

----------


## Herbstwind

Also nützen die Calcium-Brausetabletten gar nichts :Huh?:

----------


## phantom

Gar nichts würde ich so nicht sagen, vielleicht werden sie einfach nur überbewertet.
völlig sinnfrei werden sie schon nicht sein

----------


## Chris

Letztlich sind diese Brausetabletten und Vitamintabletten absolut unnötig, wenn man sich denn ausgewogen ernährt.  
Natürlich gibt es Krankheiten oder Mangelzustände, bei denen man solche Tabletten nehmen sollte/muß, aber wie gasagt, ausgewogene Ernährung ist das A und O. wenn ich sie denn mal selber hinbekäme  :new_shy:  
in dem Sinne: mir mal Obstsalat machen geh

----------


## Leonessa

Ach ja...
...ohne den allmorgendlichen Kaffee (mit Milch und etwas Zucker)  :m_coffeecup:  wär ich auch nur ein helber Mensch!  :b_wink:  
Da mein Blutdruck auch schon immer sehr niedrig war, kann es auch nicht viel schaden.  
Wobei ja auch schon wieder diskutiert wird, ob bei einem Bluthochdruck-Leidenen der seit Jahren die selbe Kaffeemeinge täglich zu sich nimmt, noch der Wert beeinflusst wird, wenn er nun mit dieser Gewohnheit aufhört oder den Kaffeekonsum reduziert.  :jumps_rope_single:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Marie

wenn Calciumbrausetabs nix bringen, wieso bekommt man die dann vom Arzt bei erhöhter Einnahme von Cortison?  :Huh?:   
und meinen Morgen  :m_coffeecup:  den gönne ich mir auch...

----------


## iphigenie

igitt igitt, kaffe ist ein furchtbares zeug, er stinkt und schmeckt nicht und ist auch noch warm  :zb_fatso_cut:  
ich glaube die tassen kaffee die ich in meinem leben getrunken hab, kann man an einer hand abzählen ;-) 
wenn mich mein bekannter, der mehrmals im jahr nach asien fährt, ab und zu nötigt ein zwei tassen schwarzen tee zu trinken she ich schon sternchen und kriege herzrasen  :l_08hit_on_head10:  
ich trinke auch keinen red bull oder ähnliches, deswegen kann ich mich schon mit ein paar gläsern cola in rausch saufen, hihi. 
ist denn nun teein eigentlich das selbe wie coffein?? ich meine das mal gelesen zu haben. 
liebe grüße, daniela

----------


## Chris

> wenn Calciumbrausetabs nix bringen, wieso bekommt man die dann vom Arzt bei erhöhter Einnahme von Cortison?

 Manchmal ist es natürlich nötig, Vitaminpräparate notwendig. Oftmals vor allem in Verbindung mit Medikamenten. Mein Post war eigentlich eher auf die Menschen bezogen, die meinen, es reiche aus so ne Tablette einzuwerfen, das sei gesunde Ernährung genug!!

----------


## Leonessa

> ist denn nun teein eigentlich das selbe wie coffein?? ich meine das mal gelesen zu haben.

 Ich hab dazu mal mein schlauen Klinisches Wörterbuch Pschyrembel befragt und darin folgendes gefunden:  

> Coffein: Purinderivat (Methylxanthin); leicht wasserlösl. weiße Kristallnadeln mit schwach bitterem Geschmack, enthalten in den Blättern des Teestrachs (dort früher als Thein bezeichnet, Thein ist mit Coffein chemisch identisch), ferner in Mate, Colanuss, Kakao usw. 1 Tasse Kaffee enthält ca. 100 mg, 1 Tasse Tee ca. 30 mg und 1 liter Colagetränk ca. 120 mg Coffein

 Also hast du dich wohl richtig erinnert, Daniela.  :b_wink:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## i - Punkt

Ohne meine zwei Pötte Kaffee brauch ich gar nicht außer Haus zu gehen, .... weil dann bestimmt eine Laterne im Weg steht, der Bürgersteig zu hoch ist, plötzlich Löcher in der Straße sind, die nie zuvor dort waren (ha ha), Menschen mich umrennen oder sonstige Gegenstände da sind, die mein Leben gefährden könnten!  :h_moan_cut: 
Tee, Cola und Konsorten vertrage ich nicht  :l_08hit_on_head10:  , also muß es Kaffee sein, um wenigstens mal ein *wenig* Schwung zu haben!

----------


## StarBuG

> wenn Calciumbrausetabs nix bringen, wieso bekommt man die dann vom Arzt bei erhöhter Einnahme von Cortison?   
> und meinen Morgen  den gönne ich mir auch...

 Cortison über längere Zeit führt zu Knochenabbau.
Clacium wirkt dem entgegen. 
Es gibt medizinische Indikationen, keine Frage, nur es werden immer weniger, wo man noch Calcium gibt. Dein Fall ist auf jeden Fall eine Indikation.

----------


## Herbstwind

Cortison führt zu Knochenabbau :Huh?: 
Auch ein Spray?

----------


## StarBuG

Asthmasprays sind in der Regel unterhalb der Grenze, wo sie schon systemisch (im ganzen Körper) wirken. D.h. das Korison, dass du inhalierst, wirkt nur lokal an den Bronchien. Wenn du also keine hochdosis Inhalationstherapie bei schwerstem Asthma machst, brauchst du dir da keine Sorgen machen.

----------


## Herbstwind

Nun, ich nehme atmadisc, 2 x 2 Hübe.
Und bei einer schweren Bronchitis brauch ich ab und zu mal ein paar Tage Kortison.

----------


## Christiane

Calciumtabletten wirken nur bei extremen Mangelzuständen, zB. bei Osteoporose. Ansonsten sind sie wirkungslos.
In Amerika wurde vor einigen Jahren eine Studie mit 200 Kindern im gleichen Alter durchgeführt. Zu Beginn wurde bei ihnen die Knochendichte gemessen. Danach wurden sie in 2 Gruppen aufgeteilt.
Die eine Gruppe mußte täglich 1 Ca-Tablette schlucken. Die andere Gruppe ernährte sich mit einer bestimmten Menge Käse pro Tag. Die aufgenommene Ca-Menge war bei beiden Gruppen die Gleiche.
Lebensumstände und Lebensführung war in beiden Gruppen auch in etwa gleich.
Nach 1 Jahr wurde die Knochendichte erneut gemessen. Erstaunliches Ergebnis der Studie: Käse lagert deutlich mehr Calcium ein als Tabletten!
Ein Credo an eine vernünftige Ernährung, alles andere ist nur Geldschneiderei.

----------


## StarBuG

Alles kein Problem  :Zwinker:

----------


## Chris

Vielleicht sollte ich mir dann doch mal meinen Morgenkaffee machen. Ich bin heute soooooo müde. Und kalt ist mir auch :-(  
Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer, ein Sommer, wie er früher einmal war....obwohl, der Juni ist ja noch nicht erreicht ;-)

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was wäre ein Morgen ohne meinen heiß geliebten Kaffee, frisch zubereitet aus meiner Senso-Maschine.... hmmm mit einer feinen Crema... hmmm... einen riesigen Becher voll... noch etwas fettarme warme Milch dazu.... GÖTTLICH.... dazu zwei Becher Joghurt... Dann bin geeicht für den Tag  :Smiley:     :r_champion:

----------


## Claus

Hallo Patientenschubser, 
ich meine, neulich bei Pilava gehört zu haben, dass das gar nicht sooo ungesund ist. Also weiterhin viel Spaß dabei. Den brauche ich ab und zu auch mal...  :a_plain111:  
Grüße
Claus

----------


## StarBuG

Bis jetzt hab ich Morgens nur meinen Kaffee gefrühstückt, aber da man ja sagt, das Frühstück ist die wichtigste Mahlzeit des Tages, hab ich mich heute (das erste mal seit 3 Jahren) zu Joghurt mit Müsli gezwungen.
Ich hoffe der Hunger auf Frühstück kommt mit der Zeit, heute war es ne Quälerei  :f_14waiting_blue_1:

----------


## Claus

ich habe auch jahrelang so gut wie nie gefrühstückt. Aber jetzt zieh ich mir nach dem Aufstehen meist eine Tasse Milch und einen Sahnekefir rein. Alternativ  :smile_60:  vielleicht ein paar Cornflakes?

----------


## i - Punkt

Ich glaube auch, die Gewohnheiten ändern sich! Früher konnte ich nie ohne Frühstück .... und das meist auch noch auf amerikanische Art, also mit Bratkartoffeln, Rührei, Würstchen oder was gerade da war ... und immer was warmes dabei ............. überhaupt nicht den Tag beginnen! Heute trinke ich meinen Kaffee und frühestens zwei Stunden später kann ich dann auch essen! In den Kuren habe ich mich dann gezwungen, wenigstens ein Brot zu essen!  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: ut:

----------


## StarBuG

So ich werd mir jetzt erstmal wieder einen leckeren Kaffee kochen. 
Ob ich dann was runter kriege, muss ich sehen  :Zunge raus:

----------


## phantom

hab mich jetzt 5 tage zum frühstück von bratwurst und kartoffelsalat ernährt.
auch nicht schlecht  :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

Und wieder ist es Zeit für meinen leckeren morgentlichen Kaffee. 
Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass Espresso wesentlich Magenschonender ist, als Filterkaffee?
Das liegt an der kurzen Zeit, die das Wasser nur Kontakt mit dem Kaffee hat.
In dieser kurzen Zeit beim Espresso können sich die Reiz- und Bitterstoffe im Kaffe nicht freisetzen, wie sie es beim Filterkaffee tun.
Auch enthällt in der Regel eine Tassee Espresso weniger Koffein (40mg) als eine Tasse Filterkaffee (50-100mg).
Naja nicht wenn ihr den wie ich trinkt, also Kannenweise  :Zunge raus:  
So jetzt isser aber fertig _*hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*_

----------


## Chris

und Espresso mit ein wenig geschäumter Milch ist auch viiiieeelll besser als Filterkaffee  :Grin:

----------


## Leonessa

Ja, dass Espresso weniger Koffein enthält wie Filterkaffe weiß ich seit einigen Monaten. Hab es mal irgendwo gelesen.
Allerdings macht der Espresso mich seitdem auch weniger Wach, weil ja doch immer etwas Placebo bei allem dabei ist und ich mir früher sicher war: wenn Kaffee gar nicht mehr hilft gegen die Müdigkeit, dann muss eben ein Espresso her!  :m_coffeecup:  
Das hat man manchmal von seinem Wissen!  :cool_5:

----------


## i - Punkt

Nun denn, ... ich bin immer noch bei meinem Filterkaffee, .... weil ich mir diese Maschine nicht leisten kann, ... aber auch nicht will. Der Kaffee aus diesen Maschinen schmeckt mir auf Dauer nicht! Ich brauche wohl aber auch das Koffeein, um durch den Tag zu kommen, ... obwohl mich doch immer mal wieder eine Schlafattacke erwischt! Im Moment geht es aber!

----------


## StarBuG

Also Espresso enthällt weniger Koffein, wenn man eine Tasse (diese mini Dinger) trinkt. Eine normale Kaffee Tasse voll dürfte mindestens genau so viel wie normaler Filterkaffee enthalten. 
@i-Punkt: Ich habe diese Mokka Kannen, die man direkt auf den Herd stellt.
Die gibt es in der günstigen Ausführung schon für 20.
Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Gibt zwar keine Crema, aber der Kaffee schmeckt 1a.

----------


## i - Punkt

Ach ja, ... diese Dinger gilt es auch noch mal auszutesten! Muß mal schauen, wo ich sowas bekommen kann!

----------


## StarBuG

Karstadt  :Zwinker:

----------


## i - Punkt

Sowat jippet doch bei UNS NICHT!!!!  :laughter06:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Karstadt gibt es doch bei uns, i-Punkt, in TUT.... meine ich jedenfalls, aber die Kannen gibt es überall.
Mir geht es ganz anders, ich mag überhaupt keinen Filterkaffe, *würg*.
Wir haben nun etwas Geld auf der Seite und werden uns einen "richtige" Kaffeeautomatenmaschinengerätsuperaufbrüher kaufen, *freufreufreu*.
Dann werde ich wohl die meiste Zeit des Tage sin der Küche verbringen beim Kaffeetrinken.
Da wir noch nicht wissen was für eine Maschine werden soll, würd ich mich freuen wenn ich von euch ein paar Tipps bekomme. Mehr als sagen wir 500 Euronen möcht ich nicht ausgeben.  [img width=100 height=80]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/anitande.gif[/img]

----------


## StarBuG

Meine Eltern haben einen Siemens Vollautomat, und das Ding ist schon echt nett.
Mein Kaffeekonsum verdoppelt sicht immer, wenn ich zu meinen Eltern fahre, wieso weiß ich auch nicht  :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

Hab mir vor 1er Woche so einen elektrischen Milchschäumer gekauft (4), das Ding ist genial. 
Jetzt gibt es jeden Morgen 2 Latte Macchiato  :m_coffeecup:   
hmmmmmmmmmmmm  :bigeyes_2_blue5:

----------


## Claus

Hallo Michael, 
wo hast Du den her? Ich war letztens auf der Suche nach einem preiswertem Teil! 
Grüße
Claus

----------


## StarBuG

Den hab ich im Saturn gekauft.
4,99 glaub ich. 
Ist echt nen super Teil, und wenn man fettarme H-Milch nimmt, kommt nen richtig genialer Milchschaum dabei raus  :Zwinker:

----------


## Claus

Danke! Da muss ich mal nachschauen.  :Smiley:

----------


## Ulrike

Hm, welcher französische Maler könnte das sein? 
Michael, ob der Chefarzt Balzac gemeint hat? War zwar kein Maler, aber übermäßiger Kaffeekonsum paßt zu einem Schriftsteller auch besser. Eine Zeile schreiben, einen Schluck trinken =;-) 
Balzac hat angeblich an die 50 Tassen Kaffee pro Tag konsumiert und soll an Koffeinvergiftung gestorben sein.  :Peinlichkeit:  
Kann mir nicht passieren, mit zwei Melanges am Tag gebe ich mich absolut zufrieden.  :Zwinker:   :smile_60:

----------


## StarBuG

Ich kann mich leider echt nicht mehr an den Namen erinnern. 
hab in einer kurzen Google Suche leider auch nichts gefunden. 
Tut mir leid.

----------


## Patientenschubser

JAAAAAA ich haben einen Vollautomaten gefunden, von Siemens. 
Macht 2 GROSSE [img width=58 height=90]http://schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/autogen/a_kaffee2.gif[/img] auf einmal, hat ein Entkalkungsprogramm und einen Reinigungsprogramm, Kaffeemenge wählbar von 6 - 14 gr. (!!!!!!). 
Für schlappe 429 Euronen Extrabreitesdoppelgrins 
gruß Schubser

----------


## StarBuG

Nach 14 großen Expresso würde ich quer durch den Raum hüpfen  :Grin:  
Aber ich trinke Morgens auch gern 2 große Tassen Espresso mit VIEL Milchschaum hehe

----------


## chaosbarthi

@Claus:   

> ich meine, neulich bei Pilava gehört zu haben, dass das gar nicht sooo ungesund ist.

 Als ausgesprochener Kaffefan, freue ich mich auch, wenn positive Seiten am Kaffee entdeckt werden: 
"*Der Bitterstoff schützt die Zähne.*
Der morgendliche Schluck Kaffee weckt nicht nur die müden Lebensgeister, sondern kann offenbar auch die Zähne vor Löchern schützen. In Laborversuchen fanden Wissenschaftler der Universität von Ancona in frisch gebrühtem Kaffee mehrere Inhaltsstoffe, die die Karies verursachenden Bakterien Streptococcus mutans wirksam abtöten konnten. Dabei hemmten vor allem die Substanzen Chlorogensäure, Nikotinsäure und Trigonellin aus den häufig verwendeten Kaffeesorten Coffea arabica und Coffea robusta die Ausbreitung der Keime besonders wirkungsvoll. Trigonellin ist zudem Hauptverursacher des bitteren Aromas. Freunde des kaffeetypischen Bittergeschmacks tun also auch ihren Zähnen etwas Gutes. 
Die Forscher konnten die Zahn schützende Wirkung von Kaffee im Detail klären. Koffein, das lange als die wesentliche bioaktive Komponente angesehen wurde, hat dagegen nur wenig Einfluss auf das Bakterienwachstum. Die vielen Liebhaber des aromatischen Heißgetränks können sich freuen, verhindern sie gleichsam beim Genießen die Entstehung eines Biofilms auf den Zähnen. So nennen die Forscher den Zahnbelag, der als Tummelplatz für Keime und als Vorstufe von Karies gilt." 
Quelle: Kaffee gegen Karies  *Weitere Wirkungen:* 
"Koffein gibt dem Kaffee seine anregende Wirkung, leichtflüchtige ätherische Öle bestimmen neben Röstprodukten (Chlorogensäure) das Aroma. Als Durstlöscher ist Kaffee aber nicht geeignet: Übermäßiger Genuss kann Unruhe, Schweißausbrüche, Schlaflosigkeit u. a. hervorrufen. Da Koffein außerdem harntreibend wirkt und zur Ausscheidung zusätzlich Wasser benötigt, sollte Kaffee in Maßen getrunken werden. Die tödliche Dosis von Koffein ist mit dem Kaffeekonsum nicht zu erreichen - sie liegt beim Erwachsenen bei ca. 11 mg, das entspricht 150 Tassen Kaffee." Quelle: netdoktor.at   :Grin:  LG chaosbarthi

----------


## Lilly

Also ich nehm Kaffee mittlerweile wie ein Medikament. Da ich morgens meinen Blutdruck kaum über 100 kriege, trinke ich gerne zwei Tassen Kaffee.
Espresso wäre mir lieber, da er magenfreundlicher ist, aber die Maschinen sind halt noch echt teuer oder benutzerunfreundlich...
die kleinen nicht-elektrischen Esspressogeräte, die man auf die Herdplatte stellt, finde ich nicht besonders gut, weil sie Energiefresser sind....

----------


## Patientenschubser

> JAAAAAA ich haben einen Vollautomaten gefunden, von Siemens.
> Für schlappe 429 Euronen :Extrabreitesdoppelgrins:

 Hallo Lilliy, dieses Gerät gibt es im Moment bei der Mega-Company. Es ist klasse und einfach zu bedienen. Das Gerät heißt, TK 6000 surpresso S20. 
"gugst Du auch hier Siemens TK 60001 
Ich geniesse gerade meine 2 Tasse heißen leckeren Kaffee 
Gruß vom Schubser

----------


## StarBuG

Die Kannen für die Herdplatte sind eigentlich auch "Mokka"-Kannen und machen auch nicht wirklich Expresso. 
Für einen richtigen Expresso braucht man Druck (6bar, oder waren es 8bar?), den man mit der Mokka-Kanne leider nicht erreicht.
Aber mit der Mokka-aufdenHerdstell-Kanne kommt man Expresso auf eine sehr günstige Art und Weise sehr nahe  :Zwinker:  
Naja was die Energiekosten angeht geht es, mein Kaffe braucht morgens 4 Minuten bis er kocht. Find ich vertretbar  :Zwinker:  
ICH LIEBE KAFFEE  :m_coffeecup:  
Und meiner ist auch gerade fertig  :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Schubser
danke für den Link, die sieht ja echt super aus. 
Ja, Michael, diese Mokka-Dinger bringens nicht wirklich,
ich LIEBE Kaffee auch....

----------


## Markus80

Hm, also ich als Kaffee- Junk sag dazu nur: ne Kanne am Tag geht schon bei mir durch.
Meine Kollegen (die eher weniger Kaffee trinken) beschweren sich immer, dat sie wenn sie mit mir zusammen arbeiten immer soviel Kaffeee trinken- aber zwingt sie ja keiner zu. 
In diesem Sinne erheb ich den Kaffee- Pott

----------


## i - Punkt

Und schon wieder steht er vor mir, wie jeden Morgen, ... seit eh und je, .... schlicht aufgebrüht, ohne Schnickschnack, ... einfach schwarz. Er ist mein bester Freund am Morgen, löst er mir doch die Dunstglocke um meinen Kopf bei der ersten Tasse auf und die Knoten in den Hirnwindungen lösen sich dann bei der zweiten Tasse auf. .... Erst danach kann ich meinen Tag beginnen ...... 
Wünsche Allen einen schönen Tag!  :a_plain111:

----------


## Rosarot

Guten Morgen, 
es gibt nix schöneres  :peace_2_cut:   
als frühmorgens nach der Raubtierfütterung und KaKloPutzung 
- noch bevor das Männe ein Auge aufmacht -, eine Riesentasse 
Selezione-Oro-Kaffee" aus unserer "Saeco magic de Luxe" 
mit reichlich alpenfrischer 1,8%-Bärenmarke 
meine 2-3 mg Cortison zu mir zu nehmen
und dabei ein bisschen in Foren zu stöbern.  
Ohne diesen Anfang wäre mein Tag außerordentlich ... 
Schööönen Tag!
Rosarot

----------


## Claus

Raubtierfütterung? 
Das kommt mir aber seeeehhhhr bekannt vor!  :Grin:  
Unsere zwei Katzen lassen auch keine Ruhe....  :Zwinker:  
Grüße
Claus

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Claus 
Meine beiden Kätzchen machen bei dieser Hitze einen Bogen um den Fressnapf, aber dafür musste ich eine zweite Schüssel Wasser hinstellen....  :Zunge raus:  
Und das morgendliche Bettelkonzert hat auch grad Sommerpause...  :Cheesy:

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu ihr Lieben 
Um mal etwas Abwechslung in mein morgentliches Kaffeetrinken zu bringen, habe ich mir gestern "Cappuccino" Pulver "mit feiner Schokonote" im Norma gekauft. 
Ist garnicht so schlecht das Zeug, und geht verdammt schnell.
Also wenn man es mal eilig hat, ist sowas ein netter Ersatz oder eine gute Abwechslung zum sonst alltäglichen (bei mir zumindest) Expresso  :Grin:  
Ich muss Heute und Morgen Arbeiten und bin erst gegen späterer Abend wieder hier. 
Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Freitag. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## michmay

Hallo Zusammen! 
Mein absolutes "Super-Lieblings-Kaffeegetränk" ist ein leckerer Latte Macchiato, dafür würde ich im Notfall sogar mein letztes Hemd geben.  :Zunge raus:   
Purer Kaffee dagegen ist nicht mein Fall.  :Peinlichkeit:  
Viele Grüße,
Micha

----------


## Dia

..mein Lieblingsgetränk ist mein selbstzusammengemixter Cappuccino (habe ich das jetzt richtig geschrieben......mhm.....egal, ist auch schon spät, mag jetzt nicht mehr denken), da kann ich den Zuckeranteil selbst bestimmen und ich brauche kein Süßungsmittel zusätzlich. 
Am Nachmittag trinke ich ab und zu, so wie mein Magen und Darm es vertragen, die Feine Milde von Tchibo! 
Gutes Nächtle wünscht Dia!

----------


## Claus

ich will ja nicht Reklame machen, aber den "White" von Krüger finde ich schon echt lecker!  :Smiley:

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Claus! 
Den "White" mag ich auch sehr gerne. Der macht schon optisch Appetit! 
Hab mir vorgestern ne neue Espresso-Maschine gekauft. Wieder so eine in Kannenform zum auf den Herd stellen. Diesmal für 9 Tassen, die Alte, die grad den Geist aufgibt war mir einfach immer zu klein!*G* 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu, schlürfe auch gerade wieder meinen Kaffee zum Morgen.
Ist das schön, wenn man mal so richtig ausschlafen kann  :Grin:  
@Julia, sind das 9 Expresso-Tassen oder ist deine Kanne die ganz riesige?
Meine fast ca. 350ml und das ist mir auch meistens ein Tick zu wenig  :Zwinker:    :night_candle:   :m_coffeecup:   :m_coffeecup:   :m_coffeecup:   :r_champion:

----------


## Küken

Ein Hoch auf die Senseo und 
ein noch höheres Hoch auf den Kaffeeautomaten in der Wache...  
Ohne euch wäre ich verloren...   
Lg küken

----------


## Patientenschubser

....und noch höher meinen (äh unseren) neuen Kaffeevollautomaten... WASSN KAFFEE Leute, wassn Kaffee.... läckerläckerläcker....  [img width=58 height=90]http://schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/autogen/a_kaffee2.gif[/img]

----------


## Küken

Hey du... 
Früher gabs bei uns im Rettungsdienst immer so nen netten tollen automaten, und da haben sich immer alle auf enn Kaffee getroffen... 
Die neuesten Gerüchte und Tatsachen wurden weiter erzählt und es wurde viel gelacht... 
Jetzt gibts es diesen Automaten nicht mehr und in den ersten Stock laufen will niemand mehr, also trinkt jetzt jeder wieder seinen Kaffee zu Hause oder den aus der Maschine...  
Somit ist unser soziales Netzwerk völlig zusammen gebrochen... Jetzt lohnt es sich nicht mal mehr ein Gerücht in die Welt zu setzen weil es ja eh niemand mehr erzählt bekommt....  
Lg küken

----------


## Patientenschubser

wir brauchen bei uns im RD keinen Kaffeeautomaten um GERÜCHTE in die Welt zu setzten. Das geht auch so.... leider....
Ich trinke meinen Kaffee aber sowieso lieber zuhause, diese Kaffeemaschinenplörre finde ich ähm ekelig, langweilig im Geschmack eben, da trink ich lieber Tee....

----------


## Küken

Ein kaba bevor man dann nachts um zwei nach zig einsätzen ins bett fällt um zehn min später wieder rausgheolt zu werden muss schon sein...  
Und dann tuts auch der ausm automaten... dazu noch ne süßigkeit und alles ist fein...

----------


## Leonessa

@Michael: 
Es ist diese ganz große Kanne...  :a_plain111:

----------


## Markus80

Hmmmm, sitz grad bei meinem Feierabend- Kaffee, dazu ne Ziggi und der Tag kann nicht besser werden. 
Bis die Tage....

----------


## Küken

Naja, bei mir is es grad der Coffee to go von tschibo...  
Aber zum aufwachen tuts der auch... 
Schönen start in die Woche wünsch ich euch noch

----------


## StarBuG

Sooo ich brauch jetzt erstmal wieder meinen Kaffee, damit ich richtig wach werde. 
Espresso (Lavazza - Crema E Gusto) mit viel Milch und Milchschaum, ergo ein Latte Macchiato  :Grin:  
Guten Morgen an euch alle  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha! 
Um 10.20 Uhr hatte ich meinen morgendlichen Kaffeekonsum schon lange hinter mir!  (Mein Wecker klingelt um 6.00 Uhr MORGENS!!) 
Aber Dir auch einen schönen guten "Morgen" oder besser wohl Tag! Ich wusel jetzt weiter in diversen Lebensmittelgeschäften, um meinen Wocheneinkauf heute nochmal irgendwann fertig zu bekommen, dank des Feiertages am Mittwoch ist es überall brechend voll. 
Bis später, Andrea*

----------


## Wilhelmine

Hallo,
habe mich gerade durch die diversen Kaffee-Beiträge durchgewuselt.
Bin auch Kaffee-Cappuccino-Latte Macchiato-Espresso Fan.
Liebe da die Abwechslung.
In der Küche haben wir jetzt auch einen Senseo stehen, der fleißig 
genutzt wird,hmm lecker!! 
Wenn meine Jungs nach Hause kommen, ist mein Pad-Vorrat schnell
geplündert.
Mein Ältester hat übrigens auch so eine Mokka-Espresso-Kanne,
die man auf die Platte stellt.Schmeckt mir wohl auch!!! 
Bis bald und schönen Abend noch!!Gehe jetzt Jauch gucken,die Mine :m_coffeecup:   :night_candle:   :m_coffeecup:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Mine! 
So eine Kanne für die Herdplatte haben wir auch, wird bei uns eher am Wochenende genutzt.  
Die Senseo läuft täglich mehrmals, die normale Kaffeemaschine 1 x morgens.  
Ansonsten ist der Wasserkocher bei mir tagsüber oft in Betrieb, trinke ganz viel Tee, immer verschiedene Sorten! 
Heute abend werden wir wohl den freien Tag morgen mit einem Latte macchiato einläuten, nach Alkohol ist uns noch nicht so wirklich nach unserem Megaabsturz von Samstag!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Wilhelmine

Hi Ihr,
schlürfe gerade genüßlich meinen ersten Kaffee, schaue aus dem 
Fenster dem Regen und Sturm zu und freue mich auf die 2.Tasse. 
Ne, im Ernst, bei dem Wetter schickt man doch keinen "Hund"
vor die Tür, was meint ihr? 
Schönen Tag euch und laßt euch den Kaffee schmecken!!! 
LG die Mine :emot16_eyelashes:   :m_coffeecup:   :m_coffeecup:   :m_coffeecup:   :sholder01:

----------

